# Wood Burning Stoves?



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

There has been a lot of posts on heating recently - I wonder why that is :wink: 

Can anyone give me info on wood burning stoves for MHs :?: 

I see two other posts mentioning them - one regards Travellers that might tarmac your drive lady :!: and the other very positive remarks relating to a Campervan. I would be very interested to know if there are any serious wood burning options for MHs.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I can understand you wanting a woodburner for a caravan. The van can stand in a field all day and the woodpile is built up next to it.

For a motorhome though ? We certainly have not got space or weight to take a load of wood with us and I can think of few places where we'd be able to gather enough to keep a stove going for any length of time. Looking at domestic woodburners they have to be very heavy -cast iron - to be safe and most MHers are looking to lighten their load not add to it.

G

PS I can just imagine the Caravan Club wardens reaction to a belching chimney.....!!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Wood burner*

Hi

I know a lad who lives on a narrow boat - and the constant smell of burning wood and smoke drives me bonkers!

Rapide561


----------



## neilandsue (Jul 13, 2006)

I can remember my parents tourer van in the late fifties having a coke stove, it was magic (I can only have been about 4!!) and we have a wood burner at home it's still magic   
But I can't see it being too practical in a MH, unless you tow a trailer full of wood! Mind you, you could always chop some down on CC sites 8O 8O

Neil


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

No - I'm not thinking of travelling with a woodburner on board and a trailer with wood behind :!: It's just that when my present situation is sorted I hope to find myself with 1 acre of secluded woodland and no house (the hope bit relates to the woodland - not the house :!: . 

My main 'home' may then be a MH with the flexibility to travel when required. So while at base a woodburning stove would be my favorite heat source. It just crossed my mind that someone might make interchangeable heater units for MHs.


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

There is a famous little stove called "The Faversham" sold for boats by a man called Colin Frake, telephone probably needs a 1 in it now 0795 531493 (01795?). I've got an old info sheet in front of me now.

If you pm me with your email address I'll scan this sheet for you.

...and by the way if I hadn't spent so much money on a smart Hymer but gone for one a few years older, I WOULD, have put one on board.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

neverrememberit said:


> ...and by the way if I hadn't spent so much money on a smart Hymer but gone for one a few years older, I WOULD, have put one on board.


Thanks.......an older Hymer is exactly what takes my fancy at the moment - PM coming up!


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

Wood/solid fuel stoves are commonplace on narrow boats but I thought they would be outlawed in MHs due to speed of vehicle travelling with potential hot coals etc. but this thread has encouraged me.

Can anyone please tell me what criteria must be met when fitting a stove into a MH? Is it really legal? Many thanks.

Shane.....


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Seems like a daft idea to fit a solid fuel stove in a motorhome I can't see anyone fitting one it would be far too risky.

Aido 8O


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: post subject*



aido said:


> Seems like a daft idea to fit a solid fuel stove in a motorhome I can't see anyone fitting one it would be far too risky.
> 
> Aido 8O


Hi Aido,

I thought it might be risky too but was just wondering. As a potential fulltimer the heat from a small stove would be great in winter and quite cheap to keep alight. I'd control any risk and enjoy the benefits of the snug cabin providing it is legal. I'd also like a proper (heavy) Belfast Sink as opposed to some of the crappy little tinny things I've seen.

Shane.....


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

*what a tonic*

loved this early morning laugh... can you keep it going!

gdleeds


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

*reply*

Hi Simplelife

I`m about to change my kitchen, would Granite worktops be of use!


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

a friend of ours has been in the process of converting a merc lorry for some years now....he installed a woodburning stove and it had its ups and downs....he has baked some fantastic potatoes in it on many occasions in about 20 minutes....we have also giggled at him many times whilst in ski resorts. come 9pm the van is toasty hot almost stifling, however he still goes to bed in ski gear as by the time he wakes its like a freezer. i think the biggest problem is regulating the heat in such a confined space
hannah


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

watched some wildcampers in a "converted" van in cornwall in 2005.

They wildcamped on the cliftops for about 5 weeks. The van was old and I think a very very basic conversion, however it did have a wood buring stove. They sent the kids out every morning to collect wood.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

If anyone wants some wood to burn I have just cut down an out of control Eucalyptus tree from my garden. You are welcome to come and clear away the logs for me


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: reply*



gdleeds said:


> Hi Simplelife
> 
> I`m about to change my kitchen, would Granite worktops be of use!


Excellent, we are two great minds thinking alike. Now that you've come around to my idea of quality only we need only find a way of making them fit into a decent sized van. What do you want for them? What are the dimensions?

Granite wrapped around a Belfast Sink would look amazing.


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: reply*



Simplelife said:


> gdleeds said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Simplelife
> ...


As an after thought. I wall and floor tiled my bathroom with lovely stone tiles and did a top job. They are much thinner and lighter than granite and I will look into kitchen tops done in this stone. But I'm still keen on your granite.......

Shane.....


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

What about an Arga that would keep you warm. and lots of hot water.


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

inkey-2008 said:


> What about an Arga that would keep you warm. and lots of hot water.


That would be a lovely idea. I'd need to look into that and find out what their smallest Arga's are. The problem I can see with any wood burner for cooking and heating water is the confined space in the summer time, it would become unbearably hot. I'd have to cook on conventional gas.

Some might wonder about the weight but I wouldn't need a fridge (or ocebox) so there's a few KGs saved there.

BTW, the large Belfast Sink would be ideal for washing clothes and washing in general. I've always seen showers as a waste of space and showering a waste of water. I spend ages in the shower at home (I'm very clean as far as men go) but couldn't do this in a stand up plastic thing for 2 minutes a day. That shower space could be used as apart of a workshop.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> Looking at domestic woodburners they have to be very heavy -cast iron - to be safe and most MHers are looking to lighten their load not add to it.


You can make a fairly lightweight one by cutting a door and chimney hole in old 3.9kg gas bottle.

Make sure its empty first though.

I'm almost tempted to fit one just to see how a cc warden would cope with the stress.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

This ones easy to solve for a chap of my interleckkt.

Buy a "chimenea" garden burner, take out the LPG heater from your van. Attach the chimenea to the flue and, Hey Presto! your wood burning heater is fitted. Not much heavier than your LPG heater, you can get a spark guard from most hardware stores so safety is covered too.

Now ask me a hard one people  

P.S. I've also invented a fresh egg machine if anyone's interested.

You fasten your hen coop to the roof using Silkaflex sealant, drill a hole about 4 inches across through the hen coop bottom and your van roof and insert a piece of plastic drain pipe through the hole. At then end of the pipe attach a drain pipe end with a piece of sponge in it. Put your chicken in the coop and, Hey Presto! Fresh eggs delivered to your kitchen every morning!

Has anyone got the phone number of "Dragons' Den"?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Wood and motorhomes*

here you go.........

Saw one in Norway

Discussed Here < Click line

Trev.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*wood burning stove*

This is called an estufa in spain. And we use it in winter ? no :we dont have a winter as such but it gets colder . but in an autocaravana! I dont think so . what would your Insurance co say about that, it confirms my view that some of you are " MAD "!


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

if the chicken doesn't lay, especially on Sundays..... make the 'drop' a bit wider?

8)


----------



## 116676 (Sep 15, 2008)

*WOOD BURNER*

FIRST POST SO BE GENTLE. check these sites out on woodburners,mostly used by surfers. www.stillstoked.co.uk not drug related. also www.surfcore.co.uk he got his burner from www.windysmithy.co.uk and its rated as a transit size burner.

you can also make your own from an old EMPTY calor bottle which i have some pics of if you want them. word of warning though, i took my old campervan that i just bought to a campsite that allows openfires near hastings,in the woods nextdoor was some people living in yurts (big round tent) that i'd seen and taken pics on previous tent trip.

well last tuesday night the yurt there young son lived in caught fire he ran into the parents yurt which also caught fire. they managed to get out but are in intensive care. badly burnt and smoke inhalation. the fire was caused by the wood burner.

i went back and took some photos of the site. it was very scary and i dont know how they survived. i never seen such damage to trees, must be 70 ft or more and still burnt, looked like something out of a war movie. hope this helps


----------

